# Good lifts?



## Rob111 (Jul 1, 2009)

I've been training properly for 2 years, used to stagnate on my lifts but recently been feeling like I want to be as strong as I can, and my latest lifts are, Squat = 130kg x 5, Deadlift = 160kg x 2 and Decline bench = 125kg x 1. My weight is 12.5st and 5ft 10. Thanks.


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

They are good lifts rob,keep good form and keep going youll be on the right track.If you stagnate on aparticular lift try switchng to another and go for it weight wise.you can always go back to the original.


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Strength is almost never a linear progression, but those are decent lifts for 2 years of training so don't be dispondent 

Have a look into the 5/3/1 program by Wendler or 5 x 5 by Rippetoe. These are well-structured and help you to build strength faster.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Theyre very good mate. Id say anyone that cam lift their bodyweoght is strong in normal-people terms if that makes sense. But i think in bodybuilding terms 1.5 bodyweight would be considered strong.

Im 80kg @ 6' 1

Squat - 100x5

Bench - 90x4

Dead - 100x15 (only have 100kg to play with)


----------

